# Best cooking app?



## Josh (Apr 28, 2011)

For those of us who aren't pro Chefs, good recipes usually turns into good food. The forum database of recipes is starting to grow, but I'd thought I'd ask... anyone out there have a fav. cooking app?


----------



## MadMel (Apr 28, 2011)

Erm, the local library/bookstore lol. You get more choices of cuisines and better understanding of what you are gonna cook from a good cook book rather then an app on your phone.


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 29, 2011)

I have an iPad coming for my BD, and I plan on using it in the kitchen for reference. I think that you can fit a lot of cookbooks into one of these things, and I would also be interested in an app that was food/cooking related.


----------



## heirkb (Apr 29, 2011)

Maybe Saveur.com or CooksIllustrated.com could be useful on an iPad, since you have a decent sized screen. I don't think Saveur requires any sort of subscription.


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 29, 2011)

After 2 seconds of searching, this came up:

Epicurious
&#8220;This app from award-winning food site Epicurious.com includes over 28,000 delicious, professionally tested recipes from renowned magazines such as Bon Appétit and Gourmet, popular cookbooks, top chefs, and leading restaurants.&#8221;

And it's free!


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 29, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> After 2 seconds of searching, this came up:
> 
> Epicurious
> &#8220;This app from award-winning food site Epicurious.com includes over 28,000 delicious, professionally tested recipes from renowned magazines such as Bon Appétit and Gourmet, popular cookbooks, top chefs, and leading restaurants.&#8221;
> ...


x2 -- my wife has this on her iPhone. But at the end of the day it's just a recipe search and storage...


----------



## rahimlee54 (Apr 29, 2011)

We use Epicurious app on the ipad in the kitchen it is pretty good. It is owned by the people that make Bon Appetit magazine, so you get those recipes and some others. There is another one called big oven but it costs and I am to cheap to try it out.


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 29, 2011)

I just bought an iPad and so far the cooking apps don't impress me that much, though Bittman's "How to Cook Everything" is my favorite. For instance, you can navigate to butter sauces and get recipes for the usual suspects. I think this app is still in the iPhone format though, but it is compatible for iPad -- just smaller. 

I'm not one for storing and rating recipes, so even though (Epi) Epicurious is slick and gets high marks, it isn't for me. With that said, the control panel searches on Epi work pretty well. Also Jamie Oliver has an app, but the recipes seem pretty limited. There is also All Recipes, which is growing fast that is probably worth a try. But the one app I am going to try is La Cucina Italiana. Again, it is only in iPhone format right now, and the iPad versions are only in Italian, but I think I would find their archive of Italian dishes useful to browse.

In the end, when I use a computer/iPad I usually just go to a search engine and perform my own search for recipe inspiration, adapt it, and then bookmark the recipe if it is worth it. I find Google/Bing searches to be more useful than most apps at this point.

k.


----------

